# What is your humoral temperament?



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

What is your MBTI and your temperament according to the four humoral temperaments? 

Tests: 
The Four Temperaments - Test
Four Temperaments Test

A Note:
The Fighunter test will give you your predominant blend. It is the same system as the LaHaye blends, but it it will say "phlegmatic-choleric" instead of "PhlegChlor". 

The O4TS test will give you numberless graphs of where you fall according to the four temperament system.

If you want to know mine, it's choleric-sanguine.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

MyersBriggs: INTP (closest second: INFP)
FigHunter: MELANCHOLIC-Phelgmatic


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 
Phlegmatic-Sanguine
and just to add - enneagram 4w5


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

INTP, most likely. 

Phlegmatic-melancholic.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

INFP, first link said PhlegMel, second said MelPhleg, went with the first one


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

MBTI: INTP

Temperament test 1: Phlegmatic-Melancholic

Temperament test 2: Phlegmatic

I read the temperaments myself, and I feel like Phlegmatic-Choleric describes me the best.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Huh. Phlegmatic is fairly common.

I'd say the same about the people I know in real life. I think this, more than any other personality quiz, really explains why I have such a hard time relating to others.


----------



## KingShadow (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm an ESFJ Sanguine-phlegmatic! Makes sense to me--sanguine captures my love for socialization while phlegmatic portrays my occasional timidity.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Melancholic-Phlegmatic on the first.
Melancholic on the second ([M = 3.7, P = 2.7, C = 2.7, S = 1.9], according to the URL on the results page).

No real surprise for me with these results, since the Melancholic temperament has always seemed like a reasonably good fit for me.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

ENTJ

Choleric *>=[* - Sanguine* =D*


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Melancholic Sanguine for both this time...


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Sanguine-Choleric


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

INTP, Phlegmatic-melancholic


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm a Melancholic-Phlegmatic


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

ENFJ

Choleric/Sanguine. 

There's a shocker


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

They excluded Supine?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Im Melochloric/Chloric


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

ISFJ

First test: Phlegmatic-Melancholic
Second test: Melancholic


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

ENTP:

The first test gave me *Sanguine-Choleric*
The second test gave me the order: *Sanguine - Phlegmatic - Choleric - Melancholic*

I think that sanguine choleric is the most reasonable. I'm generally not really an aggressive person but I'm able to be when it helps me advance in what I'm doing.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

INTP

Melancholic/Choleric


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Melancholic - Phlegmatic [O4TS gave M 4.1, P 2.7, S 2.3, C 2.1]

INFP
4w5-1-6w5


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

MBTI: INFP/INFJ/ISTJ
Cognitive functions: ISTJ
Enneagram: 6w5


Temperament: 
Website 1 - Melancholic/Phlegmatic (answers based on "which of these words would other people most use to describe me?")
Website 2 - Melancholic/Phlegmatic-Choleric

* *














Although it must be noted than I'm currently slightly depressed or looping my cognitive functions. Unfortunately, this happens way too often to disregard its effect on test results.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ.

The first test pegged me as Phlegmatic-Melancholic. The second pegged me as Phlegmatic-Sanguine. I think I'm definitely Phlegmatic-Melancholic.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP 4w5

Melancholic-Choleric


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

Melancholic-Phlegmatic


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Mel phleg, inxp


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ENTP, Sanguine-Choleric 

No surprise there!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Melancholic-Phlegmatic INTJ


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

INFJ
Phlegmatic-Melancholic


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Huh.

" I don't know why I have such a hard time getting along with people on the internet."

"Zombies Moths. The internet is full of miserable zombies, jelous of anything light, warm, or generally not miserable. That's why they have to tear it to pieces."

"I don't think that's true. There are plenty of people who are not miserable.."

...and then this thread.

I hate myself for saying so, but the first thing that comes to mind is a line from an obnoxious reoccurring character on MAD TV

" Cheer up chipper monkey, it's not so bad."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sanguine-Phlegmatic, ENTP, 5w6 So/Sx 584


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Phlegmatic - melancholic The two work, but it's true I've been feeling way calmer, more like myself, generally. I was more on the melancholic side before, for a while. Good.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Choleric
Phlegmatic

A meanie who has a peaceful side?


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Phlegmatic-Choleric (PhlegChlor)

ISTP


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Melancholic-Sanguine

INFP


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

INTP 

Phlegmatic-Melancholic


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

The first test gave me Melancholic-Phlegmatic (although when I switched one answer I was on the fence on, it gave me Melancholic-Choleric)

The second test gave me Melancholic > Choleric > Phlegmatic > Sanguine

So I guess Melancholic-Choleric?? Idk MelChlor and MelPhleg are pretty close for me; I wish there were personality descriptions of each specific blend.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Here are some descriptions: 15 Blends | Temperament Model of Behavior

I'm an Idealist (Melancholy-Phlegmatic-Choleric)


> The Idealist is unique because the Choleric temperament has strong influence on their behavior. The combination of Melancholy-Phlegmatic-Choleric urges this person to “push” their ideal standards to perfection. The Idealist is a systematic, precise thinker and will follow procedures in both their business and personal life. They are attentive to detail and push to have things done correctly, according to predetermined standards (usually their own). They are conscientious in work requiring accuracy and maintaining high, sometimes unrealistic, standards. They normally behave in a diplomatic manner except when it comes to deviating from standards they have accepted. They can then be very forceful in insisting the “right way” be followed. They are not socially active, preferring privacy. They tend to have difficulty in relationships because they are rigid and maintain high standards. They make decisions slowly because of collecting and analyzing information until they are sure of the best course of action. To be highly motivated they need a structured environment with clear rules and procedures, time to organize, collect information, think and the freedom to develop a plan.


----------

